# Let me out! A funny video with OEBT



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at the video here: Let me out! Blue tiger in a satellite breeding box.

I have put several Orange Eyed Blue Tiger and yellow shrimps in the same external breeding box. I was just testing it.
Both tiger were males and other shrimps were mating in their tank. These two poor guys spend two days trying to escape from the box like video shows.

Finally, they have done their escape


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks for the video! very cool, I like this breeding box, I was trying to see how it works, I see it bubbling!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> thanks for the video! very cool, I like this breeding box, I was trying to see how it works, I see it bubbling!


Thank you.
That air bubbles drive some water inside a box. Water is not lentic there.

Look at another video with that box: External aquarium breeding box with dwarf crayfish


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

oh cool thanks, Ive never seen a box like that!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Frank is selling them. Ask Matt about that item.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

You can get them at Big Als for less! I have tried that one and also the net one...kept that one. 

I am not really impressed with this product at all, if they are energetic enough they can squeeze between the dividers and get stuck in the bottom.  

If your shrimps are smaller in size ( as in Blue Bees etc) they can easily escape to the bottom of the box, then you have to go get them out again and start all over. Poop also get trapped in the bottom and makes for a very dirty area. 

Todate I have not heard any real good reviews on these. 

I am just going to keep a separate tank available for my specialty berried females, as I find these boxes make the shrimps very stressed when they feel they are trapped and stress is not good for pregnant shrimps.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> oh cool thanks, Ive never seen a box like that!


Only available in Asia.

http://www.tankspiration.com/2010/04/frank-the-toolman-fridays-bonus-edition/


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> You can get them at Big Als for less! I have tried that one and also the net one...kept that one.
> 
> ..............


You might mixed id up with something else. This box is external.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I know they are external, but BA has one that is internal with a filter and its plastic as well. I picked it up to try it out, when I saw it was the same design as the asian one, only it sits inside the tank, attaches by 4 small suckers to the glass.

You can get those Asian ones now in the US! Nikki is selling them.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Yes I know they are external, but BA has one that is internal with a filter and its plastic as well. I picked it up to try it out, when I saw it was the same design as the asian one, only it sits inside the tank, attaches by 4 small suckers to the glass.
> 
> You can get those Asian ones now in the US! Nikki is selling them.


Nikki sells it through me


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is the one I am talking about. It is the same idea, I took the middle section out and left the V partition in, you can house 2 berried females in each section, and you hook up a hose line to the filter and it pumps air through the box. Not quite as fancy as the other one, but much cheaper, for those of us who can't afford $30+ shipping for the asian one 

http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Accessories_Traps_Baby-Nursery-for-Live-Bearers_9933569_82.html?tc=fish


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Here is the one I am talking about. It is the same idea, I took the middle section out and left the V partition in, you can house 2 berried females in each section, and you hook up a hose line to the filter and it pumps air through the box. Not quite as fancy as the other one, but much cheaper, for those of us who can't afford $30+ shipping for the asian one
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Accessories_Traps_Baby-Nursery-for-Live-Bearers_9933569_82.html?tc=fish


very nice =) problem is thats US based big als which doesn't ship to Canada. However, what you pay is what you get. $30 I think is a lil too steep in pricing... The $30 one would be the one thats twice as long with more volume and can partition into 3 seperate tanks. What I mean for what you pay is what you get is. The advantage to the satellite breeder box system is that your essentially adding another small tank on the side of the "mother" tank which has continuous flow which means no need for another heater nor a filter since the water is aerated up into the box giving it a consistant flow of clean water. Also its made of a super clear material idea for picture taking all for around 20 bucks =)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Frank I bought mine at BA Mississauga for $10.99 just a few weeks ago! They have them in the store!

I can understand if you have no extra tank space that would work having it outside. I don't have that problem, and I don't use a heater, so that's why I went for the other one. 

Sorry Igor, didn't mean to hijack your thread. Its a good place to keep your cray babies if you want to have them stay separate from the main tank.


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

Off topic, but what are the specs on that thing you posted Anna?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nikki the link to it is posted above...I didn't see any specs there. It's about 7 x 6 x 6 has an airstone and a floss filter, 3 pieces that fit together, but I took out the top partition and was left with a divided section over a V in the bottom, which allows for the babies to drop through to the bottom part, then you can just take out the mother. It attaches to the tank by 4 suckers, so you can place it anywhere in the tank. 

After one of my Blue Bee females got through into the bottom portion (they are smaller and slimmer than most CRS) I took it back, I didn't see the point in having to constantly fish the female out of the bottom part because she kept falling through the slats.

Im still not convinced the asian one is any better....have not read anyone's reports on it yet. Would like to read some reviews from other breeders on their findings before deciding if I want one.


----------



## msnikkistar (Sep 29, 2010)

Ahhh, darn. I was looking for something inside and outside of my tank until I move into a house.

I was nixed at more tanks after 4. lol

I believe Neon Shrimp has a review on SCAPE as well. He has something like 4 hanging off his tank. lol


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

BCA also has a bunch of people who has them using them for cories as a safe haven for raising them before releasing into the tanks.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Given the sensitiy of some shrimps when moving shrimp from one tank to another with different water params I use to drip acclimate by controlling the amount of flow. Like here with a bunch of baby you know whats:


----------

